# CHIMBOTE



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El principal puerto pesquero del país y sede de la industria siderúrgica.



















Plaza de Armas


























































































Hospital Regional










Corte Superior


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

La Isla Blanca de Chimbote es una hermosura.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Cualquiera que ve estas fotos diría que chimbote es simpática ciudad


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Y es que en realidad, Chimbote se ve muy simpatica en esas fotos, aunque todos sabemos como es el resto, sin duda chimbote parece un distrito del cono norte de Lima. Creo que aqui no hay construcciones coloniales o si?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

umm no se no la conoco parece una chica y simpatica ciudad


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Chimbote es una ciudad que nacio durante la republica. 

*1ro de enero de 1879 
Chimbote adquiere la categoria de Puerto Mayor, gracias al Decreto Supremo del presidente José Balta el 9 de diciembre de 1871. *

@Liquid: Hoy dia vi un episodio de MadTV y invitaron a OTOWN y ellos tienen una cancion que se llama Liquid Dreams. Es por eso que te pusiste el nick?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Boulevard Isla Blanca


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Chimbote es una ciudad que nacio durante la republica.
> 
> *1ro de enero de 1879
> Chimbote adquiere la categoria de Puerto Mayor, gracias al Decreto Supremo del presidente José Balta el 9 de diciembre de 1871. *
> ...


no jeje... es que me gusto el nombre no escucho mucho musica... 
ummm aparte se que chimbote fue un puerto residencial y muy bonita hasta que vino el bomm de no que y la ciudad crecio desordenada... contrariamente con lo que paso con iquitos cuando vino el boom del caucho... ahra parece que la ciudad se esta recuperando de el desorden...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Esta foto la encontre en La Industria Chimbote....era de una noticia de un secuestro a una persona. 

Bueno, la foto esta bonita.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ese Boulevard Isla Blanca es una reverenda huachaferia.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

No conozco pero no creo q este tan bad ...


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

HE VIVIDO EN CHIMBOTE EL AÑO PASADO, NO ES DE LAS MEJORES CIUDADES DEL PERÚ PERO CREO QUE ESTÁ AVANZANDO POCO A POCO, ME GUSTA LA AV. BOLOGNESI (CON LAS OFICINAS DE BANCOS, HOTELES , CASAS DE CAMBIO Y RESTAURANTES) ¿HAN VISTO LA CATEDRAL DE NVO. CHIMBOTE? ES UN PEQUEÑO VATICANO EN EL PERÚ...


----------



## tecolote (Apr 7, 2005)

QUE BONITO ES CHIMBOTE.


----------



## FRANCO16 (May 28, 2005)

tecolote said:


> QUE BONITO ES CHIMBOTE.


no me hace ninguna gracias ese lugar me quedo con Lima y Callao


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ese Boulevard Isla Blanca es una reverenda huachaferia.


Que malo eres, no es para tanto...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

wallh said:


> HE VIVIDO EN CHIMBOTE EL AÑO PASADO, NO ES DE LAS MEJORES CIUDADES DEL PERÚ PERO CREO QUE ESTÁ AVANZANDO POCO A POCO, ME GUSTA LA AV. BOLOGNESI (CON LAS OFICINAS DE BANCOS, HOTELES , CASAS DE CAMBIO Y RESTAURANTES) *¿HAN VISTO LA CATEDRAL DE NVO. CHIMBOTE? ES UN PEQUEÑO VATICANO EN EL PERÚ.*..


De veras?, consiguete una de las fotos pes y posteala, seria bueno apreciarla, esperamos tu respuesta....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bonito Chimbote, lástima que tengamos fotos algo desactualizadas de esta ciudad.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Chimbote es bonito, tiene muy bonitas urbanizaciones y tambien el centro de la ciudad me gusta..


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Filter said:


> Bonito Chimbote, lástima que tengamos fotos algo desactualizadas de esta ciudad.


Filter que hablas todas las fotos son actuales en especial esta


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ummm la universidad de chimbote Santa hecha un banner


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

El centro de Chimbote tiene un muy buen movimiento comercial, y tiene la ventaja que es poco histórico, de modo que habría menos restricciones para construir edificios altos, esa avenida Pardo se vería alucinante flanqueada de altos y modernos edificios.

En verdad encuentro a esta ciudad con un gran potencial para convertirse en una gran metrópoli, aparte de la pobreza de sus pueblos jóvenes, Chimbote cuenta con barrios bastante decentes y urbanizaciones residenciales (mayormente en Nuevo Chimbote), enormes espacios para expandirse, un proyecto de Vía Expresa, prolongadas y amplias calles y avenidas, importantes instituciones educativas (4 universidades y numerosos institutos tecnológicos), su importante actividad industrial (pesquera, sidero-metalúrgica y metalmecánica), la carretera de penetración a la selva y por supuesto el proyecto de irrigación de Chinecas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

ebesnes said:


> Encontre esta foto del hotel turista, miren el antes y despues (no se nota mucho pero para que se den una idea). Chimbote ya casi cumple 99 años.


Esa foto está retocada, se ve un poco vacío el puerto.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

MUY BONITO CHIMBOTE ojala sus presidentes regionales vean a la ciudad como un punto turistico i construyan hoteles claro que para todo esto necesitan analizar el mercado y todo eso pero seria bravote que vean estos puntos como tambien edificos con departamentos pero las fotos me gustaron no pense que fuese asi como lo vi!


----------



## **Rape** (Jun 23, 2006)

bien creo que tmb hace falta fotos delas diskos de chimbotecomo la herradura y ahora boulevard sur --->


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A ver si te las consigues, sería bueno conocerlas.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

**Rape** said:


> bien creo que tmb hace falta fotos delas diskos de chimbotecomo la herradura y ahora boulevard sur --->


Bienvenido, que chevere tener a otro Chimbotano. Ya somos 2 jaja. Seria chevere si pudieras conseguirte fotos de boulebard sur. Saludos.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

si el Perú hubiese explotado bien la pesca ahora chimbote fuera la ciudad mas importante fuera de lima, tuviese el triple de población, el pbi mas alto del perú, eso es por malos gobiernos que dejaron la pesca y la ciderurgica bueno asi pues se la pasaron dejando ganancia a los extrangeros.


----------



## cerecita (Jun 29, 2006)

chimbote no la conosco pero veo las fotos que postan son bonitas. el de la pagina web www.chimboteonline.com el chico que tomo esa foto debio esperar que se vaya a su casa el que lava carros pero seguro no tenia tiempo y bueno fotografio pero mejor hubiese quedado la foto sin esos lavadores de carros se ve mal esos baldes, osea para que se vea lindo chimbote si es bonito por lo que veo


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

CHIMBOTE NO MERECE ESTAR COMO ESTA, QUE DESAGRADABLE PASAR POR EL CENTRO DE LA CIUDAD, DEBERIA HABER UNA VIA DE EVITAMIENTO,


----------



## cerecita (Jun 29, 2006)

es arquitectura colonial la ultima foto? se parece a la arquitectura de trujillo o de lima la ultima foto.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

EFRACO said:


> CHIMBOTE NO MERECE ESTAR COMO ESTA, QUE DESAGRADABLE PASAR POR EL CENTRO DE LA CIUDAD, DEBERIA HABER UNA VIA DE EVITAMIENTO,


Hace mucho que salio un projecto para hacer una via expressa que pase por el lado oeste de la cuidad, pero hasta ahora nada. En los canales de Chimbote (canal 31 creo) recuerdo haber visto un video que estaba en construccion pero eso fue hace 3 años y se quedo en nada por lo visto. Cuando sera que hagan algo bueno en mi cuidad?!


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

Chimbote se encuentra asi por la mala administracion de sus gobernantes.

Chimbote recibe dinero del Canon pesquero y minero que suman casi mas de 100 millones de dolares segun fuente del diario la Industria de <chimbote, que se hace con ese dinero.... Pues se lo deriva a Lima, Chimbote tiene para ser mas, ya que es el principal puerto pesquero y centro siderurgico del Pais.

Produce mas que Trujillo y Chiclayo y por que vivimos asi???????


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Si todo el desarrollo de Chimbote se supiera canalizar y administrar responsablemente, no hay duda que esta ciudad sería la más desarrollada del norte peruano. No conozco Chimbote, pero, en sus fotos veo a una ciudad con unas avenidas muy anchas y con bastante potencial de desarrollo. Si supieran cómo hacerlo los chimbotanos, no hay duda que su ciudad sería como la segunda Lima, en cuanto a modernidad. Bye


----------

